# how did your ibs start ?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

hello all , after a month outside to meet an alternative medicinal expert , i am back with some improvement, he in detail wanted to know how my problems started , and finally he gave me the reason that the amoebic dysentry i had at 15 , was the birth of my problems , the infection is gone , but he said , the symptoms remain for more than 20 year in some of his patients ...i got this d problem due to ibs since then only , i also wonder that , even now , reports say nil , i suffer d.so , how you all got in the trap , try to remember and tell me just how it all started , what was the trigger that effected your body ? mananvbhatt###yahoo.com


----------



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Well I suppose if I had to say, considering the time frame at the age of 16...I think it would have been social stress which was the catalyst of my IBS-D. At that time I started to "think" way too much in a calculating and analytical fashion. Funny how now all I think about too much is the status of my tummy







I guess that is just a sad irony.


----------



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

I can remember the exact day my symptoms started. I simply went to a concert and had a few beers (quite a few actually) the next day I had breakfast with a bunch of friends and I have been sick ever since. So to me IBS did not sound like a reasonable answer but its been two years now and I can't find another reason.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

I can tell you exactly when mine started! Went out to eat one night with some friends. .. good food, nothing abnormal. But something in it gave me food poisoning. . .chicken wasn't cooked enough probably. I woke up at 4AM the next morning with severe diarrhea, and haven't been normal since that day. Looking back, I had some problems that really weren't that noticeable before. . .eating certain things would be bad sometimes, but nothing that ever interfered with my life. I think this incident was what pushed me over the line from having a sensitive stomach to IBS. . .I've been trying to claw my way back over that line ever since!Kris


----------



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

I just don't understand, how can one bad case of food posining or whatever cause somone to have IBS for the rest of their lives. IT JUST DOES NOT MAKE SENCE!!!!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

I got salmonella from my college dining hall my freshman year. Had a bad reaction to it from the start - reactive arthritis (my immune system started attacking my foot, thinking it was the enemy) Anyway, a year and some hormore changes later, and wham! IBS.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not really sure, but i think it was around when i took my mocks at xmas when i was 15.it was after i had started drinking for the first time.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have had this bad stomach since I was born (told by Mom). You won't believe how many times I had poisoned myself with food. Everytime I have been in the hospital it has been for D and vomiting (dehydration, of course). But when it got totally out hand (nowadays it is getting better) was when I had to face the real world and become an adult... graduating college. Totally stress related, unfortunately. I never stopped doing things (college & work; parties, concerts and family reunions I missed) because I am the type of person who fights and "goes for it", but in the process I had my self steem on the floor and got a little bit depressed, so it was not easy.







The good thing is that this can get better; it happened to me once and I am hopeful it will get better again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2001)

thenthis is as i had expected ,i got ibs after the party food (before 5 years !)- that day is the most black day of life , next day , some food poisonning , a hospital visit , one week later , again problems , tests showed infection , then ? antibiotics -- many many many , then? infection gone , but habit of bowels remained -- till now !!!many stories are like mine - someone said how is it possible !! ( my friend , thank the GOD that it has not happened to you !!- it really happens , trust me , really !! )i dont know why this happens until now , my new doctor of HOMEOPATHY told me that it is the clear cut : POST AMOEBIC DYSENTRIC COLITIS that is ruining your ( probably yours also ) life ,and i am now gonna treat your colon for this thing - i said OK lets try ,and you know , i gained 3 kgs in a month : i do not know what medicine he is giveng as it is from his clinic , but it is definitely helping a lot i asked this only to get idea how much he was right , i guess he was really right as i have got many reply of the ACCIDENTAL start of the ibs ...my home page


----------



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

Mananvabhatt~Maybe next time you could talk with your doctor and ask him what you are taking that helps you so much. I mean is it considerable improvement? Maybe it could help me also.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Mine started after I took roaccutane. A drug for skin problems. Stopping the drug was not the end of the problems, and just the beginning!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2001)

ya sure i will ask him , but what he has given is a homeopathic medicine and its a different of treatment , not like routine drugs , they require only consultance and the specific combinations which only doctor knows to make , i not.but i will ask the compunds name , to then , MARY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND A WISH FOR ALL TO HAVE A PROBLEM FREE AND HAPPY LIFE THIS YEAR , AN IBS FREE , TENSION , PAIN , CONFUSION AND HINDERANCE TO WORKS - I WISH YOU A LIFE FREE OF THESE ...... HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL AND THANKS TO THE SITE PEOPLE ,ALSO FOR THE PLATFORM TO CONECT.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i remember having belly aches when i was at school.But it really started when i was 16.It was right after i had my daughter.I guess the strain of being a teenage mother and growing up before i was ready put more pressure on my body than on my mind.Now at 24 i have everything under control except for my bowels.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mine was from dysentary also.Here is some information on this. Post Infectious IBS. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/post_infestious.htm


----------



## poohbearidaho (Oct 31, 2001)

My IBS started as so many have. It started right after I had my gallbladder removed in March of 1997 and never went away. Mine is so severe we are thinking of an ostomy to get around it.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i think about 5 years ago it started i woke up one morning and it felt like my stomach was not part of my body like i could feel it seperatly odd i know then i started cramping and felt like i had a stomach flu since that day the aching in my stomach never went away and ive dealt with every ibs symptom alternating some days worse some better and i remember about 2 years ago one day i felt normal like i did before the ibs started i was so happy thinking it was over but the next day it went back to ibs still waiting for another day like that


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2001)

I think looking back I have always had a touch of ibs. I can remember being a little girl and having terrible cramping, bloating and gas. But in my 20's while in nursing school and working etc. I would have attacks from time to time. But after having my first child the attacks became more freq.(weekly) after my second child the attacks came 3-5days a week after my third child they subsided somewhat and I was able to live somewhat normally( i didn't live around my bowels) and now I am preg with our fourth child and the attacks are almost daily. I am this bad now , I am terrified to find out what is going to happeb after the birth of this child. So, I think what pushed me over the edge was pregnancy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2001)

strange thing about this is almost each of us knows exact reason of its start and still (including me ) we cannot control it a better way out , strange , i'll be back after some info again , bye take care all...


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

My IBS started when I was a baby and has stayed with me throughout my years. It has been a constant uphill battle. This past year things seem to be getting worse.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

I have only recently been diagnosed with IBS, but I have had symptoms since I was a baby. I remember being about 10 years old and reasing about IBS in a magazine and thinking "is that what's wrong with me?". I never told my parents about it because I was too embarassed!! More recently (this year) I have had such constant and excruciating pain that my doctors removed my appendix, thinking that it must have been that causing the problems. It wasn't!! I have many food allergies and intolerances, but even avoiding those foods does not completely remove my symptoms - most times I have bad attacks I am in agony without having eaten anything bad!! I have a good GI now and I am hoping to further reduce my symptoms....


----------



## ibsjw78 (Dec 16, 2001)

Mine started when I was 13, I had an "accident" at my friends house. It was so weird. I had to go...and I wasn't worried about it or anything, and some how it was an attack before I knew it, and I actually had an accident (my first experience). I didn't make it!It was obviously a very embarassing and tramatic experience for a little 7th grader. I remember not wanting to go back to school at all! I didn't want to face my friend. From that time on, that is when I developed IBS-D. I would be afraid this accident would happen again, so even if I thought I may have to go, I would try and go. I could barely sit through my classes...because I was so afraid that I had to go. And that made me have to go.Now that I look back, I see that this anxiety triggered my condition--this terrible fear is etched in my memory.Yes--I had always had a sensitive stomach and D every once in awhile--but it was never a condition that effected my life. Because this terrible experience (and others that I have had in the past 10years, I'm 23)I have a fear that I am going to have an accident, or have to go and be embarassed, that this fear is the reason I have to go so much (make sense?).Generally, I can eat whatever I want to--if I stay at home, but when I eat away from home, that is when I get nervous, which in turn makes me have to go the bathroom. Half the time, I don't even have to go, I just feel like I might have to go--which makes me have to go worse--IT IS A TERRIBLE CYCLE.There have been a few years since that have been great! My senior year in HS, my freshman year in college. I had problems occasionally...but I didn't freak out about them.And I have noticed, the times in my life that my IBS-D has "subdued" has been when I am active, and busy, and very happy...and don't have time to think about the ****s.Also--if I go out to eat, if I have a couple beers before my meal, I am normally ok. It is like the beer/slight buzz, calms me down, and then I am fine. I know this is long, but I have just figured this out in the past few months, and I find it so fascinating that the mind can be sooooo powerful.Julia


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just have to add this here. If you have or have not had IBS long you should read this book.Take a look http://www.firstyearibs.com/ This is from a senior member of our bb who has had IBS all her life like I have had. I wish it was easier for me to help explain IBS to younger people, but its a complicated condition. That book will help. Diet, understanding, all kinds of good accurate info on IBS.I am 41 and have had this all my life, I hate to see younger people go through the hell I had to because there was no information out there really for IBS and how to live and deal with it, but there is now a lot of information on IBS and this book simplifies it.


----------



## katsarloki (Jan 21, 2002)

my earliest memory of "ibs" was in year 2 when i missed the toilet. i'm not aware of previous problems, but that embarrassment has haunted me for the rest of my life. i am now 18 and everything seems to go straight through me. i don't know what foods i can and can't eat because i'm constantly feeling ill. i've had campylobacter a few times, so i just feel like i am susceptible to get sick from anything that enters my body. i tend to get most sick when i have to go out in public situations. perhaps the memory of being embarrassed in front of my whole class at 6 years was enough to cause my anxiety which in turn caused ibs.


----------



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

Well my ibs started sept.2000. I think i started taking organic chemistry and everytime i go to that class, i would get stomach pain and bad gas. well the pain is gone but the bad gas is still here. I don't produce the gas until i leave home. its so strange.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

I got mine when I was 12...now I am 20. It happened right when I lost my grandma then a few months later my mom. My dad really didnt know what to do and we frequently went out to dinner. I think it was the combo of so my stress of lossing my mom and poor eating. Well I guess thats life.Amanda


----------



## loupebbles (Feb 13, 2002)

This is my first posting. I have had IBS all my life. I really can't remember a time that my stomach didn't hurt. I was diagnosed 12 years ago. One of my many doctor finaly prescribed an anitdepresant ( Elival). I have been on it for 10 year. Up to the last year and a half I felt pretty good with only minimal attacks. Also during those years i went throuhgt some very streeful events in my life but did not have an major trouble. About 1year ago out of the blue i start again with being in constant pain. Went back to the doctor (of course had to go thru all those very pleasant test ha ha) Getting the same diagonsed. They did find that I had ployps on my gallbladder.A know stress can be a trigger but not the cause. When thing are fine you can still have an attck.It's not like you can stay in constant control not letting your self get to happy or too sad or mad. I have been down that road that it's all in your head and just about wanted to end it. I try very hard to keep myself in control and eat right but sometimes there is just no rhyme or reason for the flare up. I am very discouraged at this time because I was doing so well and now i not. It effects you whole life. I also have another concern my daughter has a lot of the same symptoms and I don't want to tell her that it could be IBS. She's seen how I suffer.I try and give her tips to help but she is a 18 year old college student. So, I sure some of it is her not taking care of herself. If anyone has some comments or helpful solutions please responed. Thank you!!


----------



## sand (Jul 3, 2001)

Mine started slowly as stomach pain in the evenings; I would come back to my dorm after class and my stomach would just hurt--I really thought I had an ulcer. Developed into full IBS. Stress is definitely a trigger, but personally I don't listen to the "it's all in your head" rhetoric. I really need to manange my stress, but that's not the whole story.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

I never had any trouble with my stomach or anything like that until about this time last year. I was sitting my prelims at school and I had loads of extra curicular activities as well so I think it was stress that triggered it. I started going to the toliet more and getting cramps and stuff and I haven`t been the same since. Thats the only reason I can think of and it really annoys me coz I keep thinking `oh maybe I shouldn`t have done so many things and I wouldn`t have got it, but c`est la vie.


----------



## mical (Feb 9, 2002)

Mine started over 12 months ago... It was coming up to summer time and I wanted to look fit and well, I was told drinking lots of water, i was told this would help.. hmm, I was drinking around 4-5 litres a day of tap water (so everyone presumed I had giardia). At the same time I was under a lot of stress, I was buying a new car, studying, trying to keep a job and have a life.... One week I had to travel for work, it was a week away, and ever since then I have had IBS - D/C ! I also get it worse if I get put down or am stressed out, or even have to do things that make me nervous.. ie. anything in public! I can do almost anything on my own, but when it comes to doing anything around other people, its very scary! Another note... 2 years before IBS I was taking Roaccutance for acne probs... just a thought.Mike


----------



## TheFutureIsClear (Feb 19, 2002)

I remember the exact second mine started. It was September of 2000, and I was in 11th grade. (I even remember what I was wearing that day, all black. Maybe a sign? lol.) Anyhow, I was sitting by myself on the bleachers before school in the morning and I had the worst gas and stomach pains. It scared me so badly I ran to the office and had my mom pick me up from school... before the day had even begun! I went home and just slept the whole day, and as all you fellow IBS'ers know, my life literally changed that day and has never been the same.


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Mananvbhatt, I was wondering if you could tell me more about amoebic dysentry. I too went to a homeopathic "healer" for my IBS years ago.When I was 9 I had a terrible stomach infection and now have lived with IBS for 15 years. Your story sounded just like mine and was wondering what you had.


----------



## susanna (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi, Ive always had stomach problems and did use to get comments from my mum such as 'big poos for such a little girl!' and i guess ive always been pretty stressed by nature. i was diagnosed with ibs about 5 years ago but it got unbearable when i went to uni. I was homesick, at loads and gained 2 stone over about 2months. So i decided to lose weight and really restricted my diet. i lost the weight went home for christmas and decided to have some x mas chocolate. Worst decision i ever made, ever since my problem has been 10 times worse and still wrestling with weight issues, might be paranoid cos of bloating though. Anyone else have diet problems?Susan


----------



## MissMeliss (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi! I developed my symptoms the end of last May (2001). Throughout life I had D occasionally. But in my teen years i only had a BM three times a week. And i am a big eater! But last year it developed into D everyday. Including mucas and gas. I thought i had a bug. Symptoms would get better and worse. All summer i waited until i went to the gastrologist. It was the summer of hell! Camping was no longer fun. The bathroom was the place for me! Beer made it 1000 times worse along with raw veggies and fried food. I caught on to these things as my symptoms worsened. i also had bad bad stomach cramps. My Dr. did not tell me much about IBS. But after i had the colonoscopy he told me i did not have coloitis or that other one there. I watched my diet more and my symptoms got better. But never have gone away. Now C is involved with heavy bloating. I hate that. But overall i am used to the symptoms. caopeptate is my friend! along with fibercon. This week i have been on the constipated sign and i think it has to do with quitting smoking.


----------

